# Over 40 TTC support groups/sister meets/women's groups South UK?



## Christina Sophie (Apr 22, 2016)

Dear fellow travellers,

I've just found you today and registered and feel better already!

I appreciate writing to others but I'm really a face-to-face type of person and wonder if anyone knows of any support groups or a place where women meeting to share, laugh, cry and support each other?

I live in Hampshire and would love to find like-minded friends to share this journey with.

If it doesn't exist, would anyone like to join me in creating something together?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Should you arrange any meetings with any member through your use of Fertility Friends then you do so at your own risk. Members should take reasonable precautions to ensure their safety.


----------



## Christina Sophie (Apr 22, 2016)

For reassurance sake...I also work in central London as a children's therapist and if anyone wanted to verify me as a straight-up gal with good intentions, I'm sure we could find a way to prove who I am and verify me...

Otherwise, I'll just dive in here and get to know a few of you online instead


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi there,
I also like meeting people in person. I used to live in London but now living in Gravesend, Kent.
I've started a journey as a single person but then got married and now trying to conceive naturally.
Recently become 40, and this is our first cycle for a baby #1.
RS


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi CS im based in London and would love to be part of a face to face group meet up, be good if we could get a few more involved. Im at the beginning of an ivf journey and will be seeing a consultant end of May. Fingers crossed, happy to converse on here for now, im also on the low AMH forum as mine is pretty rubbish


----------



## RusskiHope (Jun 3, 2014)

Cycle #1 - BFN. Moving onto the cycle #2. Currently CD4. Fingers and toes are crossed.. Booked into having an acupuncture on Tuesday. Very excited about it and hope this helps to distress and also boost fertility somewhat.
How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Mooeeyy (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi, this is my first post on FF. I had two naturally conceived miscarriages in my late 30s with my husband and then had cancer so we were not allowed to try for any other pregnancies. We froze some embryos which we used in March 16 (I am now 47yrs) and I am now 9+2 weeks. I lost the previous ones at this stage so our hopes are not up yet. I would love to meet with similar ladies and am based in Hampshire also.


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting   .  I would love to meet up too - I'm in Hampshire and although I am lucky enough to have IVF twins, I have decided to try for a sibling and have just about convinced my DH it is a good idea   It can be such a lonely journey and sometimes having a good old fashioned face to face chat with someone who gets it is just what is needed - especially on those days when you dont know if you can do this anymore!  I would happily travel up to London, meet up in sunny Hants or somewhere in the middle.  xx


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Hi,

I've had 2 DE cycles - the first was a BFN; the second resulted in a devastating late loss of my DS. I am embarking on a third DE cycle in June. I am in Surrey, and would be interested in meeting with others.

xx


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Srygirl - I am so sorry for the your of your DS.  I am sure we will all be rooting for you in June.


Looks to me like Guildford would be pretty central for meet up?  maybe we could rotate the venue so everyone has an opportunity to get there?


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Sounds good


----------



## Mooeeyy (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes that's fine for me too!


----------



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

Im bit late to notice this thread. But i am interested in this meetup too .. 
Please kindly post here if any upcoming meetups. I maynot be very regular, but want to attend occassionally

I am currently 31 weeks, after long ivf journey. So will be helpful to chat with similar background


----------

